# East TX might be Tough



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well bowhunting East TX is always a little on the tough side.......

Went up to my place this weekend and the deer aren't coming to the feeders at all. There is plenty of food for them in the area, so there are tracts and signs everywhere. Two of my hang on stands were in what I'll call dead zones, so they have been moved and should be in good spots. The one, should be really good if the deer don't change thier habits before the opener.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

It's (season) gettin' closer.

:dance:


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I am thinking the same thing about our lease BH, but only because it's so thick! I have quite a few really good bow spots selected already and the longest shot is maybe 15 yards, probably more like 10 - 12 yards! We generally wait until the weekend after Labor Day to put corn in our feeders because we have noticed in past years that the deer weren't coming to them until later in the year when all of the acorns and other natural forage was eaten up. This also assures us that our feeders will spin corn all season without having to refill any of them. We were up there on the 15th of August planting a blend of rye, oats and winter peas in several (8 areas to be exact) 1/2 to 1 acre plots, hoping this might coax some deer out. It had been very dry up there this year, but since our planting, our lease has received 2.53 inches of rain. This was perfect, especially when you consider that the average rainfall at our place for the month of August is 2.30 inches. Bow season can't get here quick enough for me! Good luck to you and everyone else this year!


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

One of my feeders at my lease by Lake Jackson has been covered with deer since the day I put it out earlier this month. I'm guessing there aren't many acorns in the woods at that site. 

I got a new camera that I put up at the new feeder but it doesn't have the laser pointer my old camera has and I didn't have it pointed right. I'll see how it did this week. 

Gary


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I sure hope your wrong, I just signed on a good lease just south of Rockland and feeder will be in this weekend.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> I sure hope your wrong, I just signed on a good lease just south of Rockland and feeder will be in this weekend.


I'll know more about my place when I get up this weekend and pull the cards on the cameras. Pictures don't lie......


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> I'll know more about my place when I get up this weekend and pull the cards on the cameras. Pictures don't lie......


Keep me informed, sounds like you about 20 miles up the road.:brew:


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

We have been seeing the same deer most of the year on our place. Nothin but one set of horns. Hopefully this is a good thing and the others are maturing simply hanging back in the brush. We're putting in a 3+ acre plot and having a real time of it getting the predominant grass cut in and such. It's been pasture as long as I can remember, and was very established. 

I got it plantable this past weekend and hopefully will get everything in the ground this weekend. The deer are hitting feeders even while we're out there working so not worried about seeing anything just something with horns that might be 13" plus wide. 

I know there is one on my 10 acres that will make it but not sure about the farm. We are also getting the cams out this weekend so who knows what might be lurking.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Keep me informed, sounds like you about 20 miles up the road.:brew:


I'm about a mile south of Hank's Creek on FM 2109, we might just have to hookup for a few cold ones in a couple of weeks. I'll be up the whole first week, most the time by myself.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Both deer n hogs eating the corn up, have feeders set to feed 3 times with 1 just after mid-nite, put cams out yesterday. Went to check out a site for another bow stand and noticed several rubs made in the last week along with 2 scrapes. We recently aquired about 1500 more acres this yr that was a hunting club in the past, yesterday eve late I saw 19 deer along with 4 hogs out of my truck on the new property. Planning on putting down a cpl of more plots ahead of the forcasted rain today. Its looking good on our little part of SE Texas....WW


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

where are ya hunting ww? im near bleakwood.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Acorns, acorns and more acorns. Find your oaks this time of year and you will find your deer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I hunt in Hardin Co, AKA 'Hillbilly central' where management is non-existant or as said in Caney Head "did ya manage to get 1" ...WW


----------



## Texas Trophy Hunter (Aug 19, 2005)

Man our feeders are covered up with deer. Dry summer has them really coming in. Put a camera up on one and had over 700 pictures in a week. We are NW of Madisonville about 20 miles west of I-45.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hey, wet dreams sure sounds like you are on the same property as I am. Are you on some land leased by Mr. Smith?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nope, not on a lease, we watch, manage or whatever you want to call it for some out of state friends who own a cpl thousand acres, along with another 3500 another friend owns. Hardin County hiway 421...WW


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Talked with a Buddy in Jasper and he said his lease is covered with deer.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well our cams had some doe coming in around 5 AM and nothing else. There were more tracks than pictures at the one feeder, so I'm thinking the camera is acting up or something. Did get more oats planted and that has always been a good draw.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I checked the camera on our place outside Nacogdoches. Had 39 pictures in five days. Does, hogs, scraggle horns bucks, and racoons. The picts looked odd to me. I would have one with five does and then next one would have only *****. I finally realized I had the camera delay set on one hour. Just like every year, looks like we will have a few deer but no antlers. Small goup of does are eating every night at 7:20. One spike is eating every day at noon.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

A Draper said:


> I checked the camera on our place outside Nacogdoches. Had 39 pictures in five days. Does, hogs, scraggle horns bucks, and racoons. The picts looked odd to me. I would have one with five does and then next one would have only *****. I finally realized I had the camera delay set on one hour. Just like every year, looks like we will have a few deer but no antlers. Small goup of does are eating every night at 7:20. One spike is eating every day at noon.


If you can get a good bunch of doe coming to the feeders, the bucks will show in time. This time of year I'm more than happy if I have a bunch of pictures of doe.....


----------

